# KDE Desktop-Icon automatisch ändern



## Joerg66 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrer Scripte erstellt, die ich mit einem Icon auf dem Desktop aufrufe. Diese Scripte lösen elektrische Schaltvorgänge aus.
Nun weiss ich aber nicht, ob ein Script schon gestartet wurde oder nicht, weil das Icon ja kein "gedrückt" anzeigt.
Ist es möglich, während der Laufzeit ein Icon zu verändern, also es z.B. gegen ein animiertes gif (die Luxusversion) zu tauschen oder zumindest gegen ein gleiches *.png in anderer Farbe, oder ein Icon erzeugen (und löschen) das über dem Script-Icon auftaucht und eine Leuchte darstellt ?

LG Jörg


----------



## bofh1337 (1. Februar 2014)

Möglich ist alles, du könntest zb. beim starten eine "pid" für diesen "Task" erzeugen, welchen du abfragst,- ist die "pid" vorhanden, wurde der "Task" gestartet, ist sie nicht vorhanden, wurde sie nicht gestartet, das Icon kannst du dann über diese Anweisung austauschen (shell-script)


----------



## Joerg66 (3. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Das überprüfen, ob der Schaltvorgang ausgefürht wurde, ist erledigt und funktioniert auch schon.
Ich habe aber keinen Plan, wie ich das Icon tauschen kann.
Der Rechner weiß bescheid, aber wie kann er es MIR anzeigen, also, wie tausche ich das Icon?


----------

